# Renal angiography - are the codes



## Melonyw (Jun 16, 2009)

Here is the procedures done:

Selective renal angiography
PTA of right renal artery
Stenting of right renal artery
Vascular closure

These are the codes I picked  That should make all of us smile I am new so...

36245 for renal cath placement
35471
75966-26

not sure about the stenting 
37205
75960-26

I am unsure of what codes I would use


----------



## bkiesecker (Jun 17, 2009)

hello 

ok well i wish i could give you a straight forward answer but ... i cant 

The good news is all your codes are correct including your stent codes
But i would be careful when billing the angioplasty and stenting together you want to make sure that it is medically necessary to bill both because you almost have to do a angioplasty to place a stent. so you should see something in your documentation that said that " we tried to do the angioplasty we got sum-optimal results so we placed a stent" and then you absolutly can bill them togeather according to CCI but just be carful. if not just the stent codes 

Second thing:  you said the Doctor did a selective angiogram. if it was a full and complete exam then you possibley can bill for a angio code as well ( 75722 one renal,  75724 two renal SELECTIVE) 

I hope this helps


----------

